# Run the newer amp or old school amp?



## Beatbox (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi guys

I just joined

I have these two amps to choose from in powering the 12" Pioneer Champions I bought.

I bought it all second hand

Sorry I cant post pictures yet apparently

Coustic 600SE vs. Power Acoustik LFA2-800


----------



## Beatbox (Jun 7, 2015)

Anybody?


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I guess it's up to you. I run old school in my truck and new school in my car. I think the old school is more dynamic, but it could be the speakers or the install. Just make sure old school amp is up to the task. Have it gone over, cleaned, and maybe even recapped if necessary.


----------



## Beatbox (Jun 7, 2015)

Old Skewl said:


> I guess it's up to you. I run old school in my truck and new school in my car. I think the old school is more dynamic, but it could be the speakers or the install. Just make sure old school amp is up to the task. Have it gone over, cleaned, and maybe even recapped if necessary.


I'm thinking about maybe opening it up myself

Maybe I'll snap some pictures while I'm at it


----------



## Beatbox (Jun 7, 2015)

Let me try this picture thing again








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

The Coustic is 2 to 3 times the PA in every way.


----------



## Beatbox (Jun 7, 2015)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> The Coustic is 2 to 3 times the PA in every way.


Thanks

That's what I wanted to hear 

Do you think the twelves are up to the task or is it a good match?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Almost everybody I knew was driving CVR 12's or 15's with these amps.
But there only 4 ohm stable in bridged mode so keep the impedance right and it will work fine.
They do tend to run hot though.


----------



## Beatbox (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm having difficulty finding any videos on YouTube of anyone running the coustic 600se amp.

I'm not sure if they are rare or really what the reason 

It would be nice to see one set up in action


----------

